# Warted Mesquite



## 3192

I put another BIG chunk of mesquite on the machine today. This piece had the strangest bark pattern I've seen. Once the bark was peeled off...it left some really weird 'wood warts' which should have some wild grain patterns in it. I'm pretty excited about what is going to be underneath those 'warts'! gb


----------



## lady linda

Interesting, can't hardly wate to see this one !
LL


----------



## GameThumper

And to think there are some of us that actually cut the corners off of our turning blanks. There's going to be some vibrations felt by the neighbors.


----------



## bill

cut them off with a saw, us pen makers would love them


----------



## Slip

Aw man, that is cool. My question, is how do you mount that thing? Must have help? Mesquite is not a light weighted wood. My last log, was a chore mounting by myself. My next larger one will need help.


----------



## 3192

Thanks for the comments. Even with this 40+-lb chunk of wood...this Powermatic did not jump or dance one time. I have the basic shape pretty well knock out and will do some of the final cuts tomorrow. It's mounted right now with a spur center in the end that will end up being the top of the vessel. There is going to be some amazing grain patterns in this bad boy! After the outside is somewhat shaped up I'll turn a tenon on the bottom (tailstock side). The wood will be reversed with the bottom end chucked up (headstock side). More pics tomorrow. gb


----------



## Viking48

That is wild looking - can't wait to see it as it progresses.


----------



## Hooked

I think I'd be bouncing all over the shop trying to put a tool to something like that.......lol
I'll bet there's some awesome figuring hiding in there.


----------



## biggreen

When ever your ready for it I have an amazing oak burl for you. Actually, if you have a few hours I'd love to do some of it myself. Being unemployed and all I have some spare time on my hands. I'm sure the wood is still a bit wet but it's in a safe, dry place. It won't have any voids, it's solid. 
later, biggreen


----------



## Robert A.

slip knot said:


> Aw man, that is cool. My question, is how do you mount that thing? Must have help? Mesquite is not a light weighted wood. My last log, was a chore mounting by myself. My next larger one will need help.


I think an a frame or enginge lift would save allot of backpains down the road..

GB,
I am sure that thing will look awesome when you get it done!! cant wait to see it finished!!


----------



## trodery

Hooked said:


> I think I'd be bouncing all over the shop trying to put a tool to something like that.......lol


LOL, at least it is partially round and not rectangular like a 2x4


----------



## dicklaxt

Well its tomorrow wheres the pic's.

I've seen similar nodes on maple and it runs shallow,hope that goes deep for you.I'm anxious to see the outcome.

dick


----------



## 3192

Here is the latest. Those little warts produced some wild grain patterns...almost looks like a turtle shell. I'll finish up the tenon and mount it in the chuck tonight. The fun part starts tomorrow with the hollowing. gb


----------



## Slip

Dang gb, even though the lathe don't jump around, the vibrations from the tool hitting wood only around 30% of the time, you hand must be like butter? Now that is intimidating to say the least.


----------



## Hooked

I am just amazed how you can make a pass along a piece as uneven as that. Very cool.


----------



## bear hide

What Hooked and Slip said. How do you hang onto the tool? One mistake and that gouge would be stuck in the ceiling. You could film this and sell videos. I for one would buy one.


----------



## 3192

It's really not that difficult. The wood is spinning fast enough (not too fast!) that the tool does not drop into the voids. You need to have a steady hand and just take very light cuts. I guess the biggest concern is having a chunk of loose bark or wood flying off (always standing to the side). The wood is between the chuck and tailstock now so I'll start the hollowing process this afternoon sometime. I may try a quick video if I can figure out how to load it. gb


----------



## Surf Hunter

Wow, i tell ya, when I grow up,. I really want a monster lathe like that, oh, and the ability to use it.


----------



## Too Tall

Nice work GB.


----------



## 3192

This is my first attempt with the camera in 'movie mode' and uploading to youtube. There's another one on the way. Enjoy...gb


----------



## dicklaxt

It won't play on my machine,don't forget to post us some stills.

dick


----------



## 3192

dl...I'm not sure why it won't run for you.? Here is a different video...hope it works. gb


----------



## EndTuition

Both videos worked for me.

Thanks for sharing !!


----------



## Slip

Those came out great. How did you video? Camcorder or other type of camera? Now, for the big question. Will there be enough after hollowing to keep some of them warts holding on to stay?


----------



## Hooked

The videos were great GB. Thanks for doing them.
I have the same question as Slip regarding the warts holding through the hollowing.

This is going to be a spectacular vessel for sure.


----------



## Viking48

Both worked for me. So now, in addition to your considerable talent as a woodturner, you're a movie star as well.







My only complaint is that they were too short - I believe I could watch you work on that for hours. Can't wait to see the continued progress.


----------



## Robert A.

Video was great GB!! I hope you can do that again when you do the hollowing.. I am intersted to see that in action..


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Wow... that is going to be a beautiful piece of art.


----------



## bill

very very cool! reminds me a some far off fantasy planet or a meteor


----------



## dicklaxt

Worked that time ,thanks

dick


----------



## EndTuition

Jim, that's going to be amazing!


----------



## 3192

Thanks for replies. I'm using a Nikon Coolpix set on the 'movie mode' with a tripod. I don't think all of those warts are going to make the team but the ones that have been left gave some amazing grain patterns. The hollowing process is slow and tedious but you have to stay focused. I'm hoping that I can finish the hollowing up tomorrow or Sunday. This mesquite has some of the most amazing grain I've seen. gb

hollowing video


----------



## Hooked

I feel like an addict ---- waiting for my next fix...ummmm video........lol

That is really cool Jim. Such a delicate touch for the hollowing without being able see what is going on inside is simply amazing. 

Very cool video -- thanks.


----------



## Tortuga

Man..that is amazing, Jim.. That 'homemade' steady-rest isn't even quivering. I figgerd that with them warts whirling it would be walking all over the shop...

Fantastic work...can't wait to see the finished piece...


----------



## Robert A.

Nice work on the video!! That ole wharted up stump is actually turning out very Nice!!!!


----------



## 3192

Just a quick update on this mesquite monster. I had to switch out to the larger boring bar once the depth hit 6". The smaller bar just doesn't have enough mass to carry the load from the toolrest to the bit. The smaller bar (a Mr. Bill's special) is made from 3/4" round stock and is the perfect tool for the typical hollow turning. The larger bar is 1" and longer. It works well but is not exactly what I'm looking for. The project depth is right at 9'' (after about 4 hours of turning) and still needs another 3-4" to go. Overall size of the piece is 17" tall with a 16" diameter. LOL....after watching this new video, I'm going to have to 're-think' my steady rest...it doesn't look 'so steady'! Happy Easter to the 2cool turners. gb


----------



## dicklaxt

GB,I have been sending these videos to a friend of mine in Vermont,he himself is an accomplished turner in fact he is an accomplished everything ,the smartest man I have evr known.

Here is what he had to say on the last video:

It's still a pretty massy monster there... the steadyrest could be improved a long way by clustering all but one of the wheels together at about the 2:00 position. The line of wheels acts like an inline skate, passing the load from one to the next and really smoothing out the "ride". That's where the greatest force is brought to bear, given where the tool is now. One wheel might be left just outside of where the tool's working.


----------



## Slip

Yep, we need one of those metal versions you posted the other day. I'm getting nervous just watching.


----------



## 3192

No doubt....steady rest is next on the want list. This one works fine on the smaller items but these big unbalanced mesquite chunks really overload it. DL...I really didn't follow your friends suggestion on wheel placement. Ask him to draw it out for me if he could. There is another guy making a good looking steady rest that I have my eye on. The design has to allow for the laser guide which makes a 3 wheel unit difficult to design. The 12 o'clock position needs to be clear for the laser arm. Here is a picture of this other design. Hints/suggestions appreciated. gb

http://www.theokspindoctor.com/


----------



## dicklaxt

*Heres the sketch and explanation you asked for*

Sure. Here's (attached) a quick sketch of the IDEAL setup for a bowl steady.

First, there's a wheel mounted directly horizontal, right where the tool's working. That resists outward pressure from the tool.

Next, there's a set of three wheels in the upper left & another set of three wheels in the upper right. These resist the upward & rearward "climb" of the workpiece in response to the cutting action itself, as the workpiece tries to climb up on top of the hollowing tool. They're set up as clusters of three to bridge voids in the outside of the workpiece (example sketched in at the 2:00 position). Note that the void doesn't drop away from the wheels - there's always a wheel supporting part of the rim because they're clustered. In order for the workpiece to lose support for a moment, the void would have to be larger than that span of wheels. Add another wheel at each of those two upper positions and the void could be one wheel's diameter larger yet without losing support.

There aren't any wheels at the bottom of the workpiece because there aren't any forces pushing the workpiece DOWNWARD. As long as the upper half of the workpiece is backed with wheels, the workpiece shouldn't ever deflect downward, even due to vibration (the upper wheels should "catch" and dampen all of that).

Now... it's completely important that the wheels of any steadyrest be in contact with a CYLINDRICAL surface on the workpiece, even if that cylindrical surface is only a 1/8" wide rim. If they touch the workpiece where it slopes downward toward the headstock or toward the (missing) tailstock, they'll be deflected sideways on their axles and won't provide nearly the support you want.

-- Tim --


----------



## 3192

Dang DL....did you sleep in a Holiday Inn Express last night??! :cop: lol! That drawing makes more sense than anything I've seen or have read! Your buddy has a good knoggin' on his shoulders to come up with that idea/theory. Seriously, that changed my entire 'thinking' of the next steady rest I get. The one I'm using know was thrown together from looking at other designs and works OK with the smaller stuff. Your design is 'on the money' and makes so much sense on the basic physics going on. Thanks again for the help. Looking at the ones pictured....I'm going to try to change the location of the wheels and add where needed. Thanks MUCHO for the input. gb


----------



## Tortuga

"There aren't any wheels at the bottom of the workpiece because there aren't any forces pushing the workpiece DOWNWARD"


I ain't got a dog in this fight...but what about GRAVITY ?.. Seems to me like a 60 lb chunk of wood held horizontally by a 1/2"x3" tenon would exert a certain amout of downward pressure on the piece..specially since there aint NO support on the tailstock end.. Of course,if you got a world of confidence in your chuck to hang onto the piece then there would be no problems...Looks to me like the folks that make the 'commercial' steady rests feel like there is a need for some bottom side support...

just .02


----------



## dicklaxt

GB,yes he is pretty sharp,he is also a machinist among many other things,I wouldn't be surprized if he doesn't already have one of these made.

He made me a vacuum adaptor via e mail even to the point of mailing me the required calipers with directions on how to use them and read them,,,,It was a one of a kind and worked perfectly right out of the box when he mailed it to me.

I have learned over the years not to challenge him as he always wins LOL.He does want that tho as he says he learns from others.I think the thing that most impressed me was when he calculated his position on earth in relation to the sun during the winter months so he could install a 9 foot square window at the correct angle to catch the maximum suns rays during these months. It provided enough thermal energy to heat water and provide heat for his house except on the most bitter cold days without sunlight,thats a feat in its self in Vermonts winters.He did it on a whim just to do it.

dick


----------



## dicklaxt

Hey Tortuga,,,you're thinking this morning yourself. He is only dealing with the forces of the immediate problems incurred with the hollowing tool and the surface of the wood. Its a given if you are going to be turning big heavy stuff you better have a chuck that will handle it.I agree a couple of wheels to cradle the work piece "AFTER" the outside shape is done(it wouldn't help a lick before on a rough surface) would be a plus.The weight distribution prior to shaping is done with a tail stock centering device.Yo don't have to worry about that with pen blanks ,I guess thats why you missed it.hahahahahaha I just had to take that shot.

dick


----------



## Slip

Since I use mostly all wet wood, I just haven't had a lot of sucess with using the jawed chucks without it ending up slipping out eventually. I have even used cheater wrenches to extra tighten but still sind up slipping loose. I have been using faceplates ofr all wet wood. Haven't done enough dry wood to use a chuck much but with gb, they must work great. I however, haven't use a steady rest much either. I made one for my midi lathe, but don't fit my larger lathe and will have to get me one soon. I'm sure the steady rest helps take a lot of the stress off of the jawed chuck also comparted to a faceplate. I just bought a Oneway 6" chuck for my last vase that is drhying now.


----------



## 3192

This sounds like a 
*'Make the Perfect Steadyrest Contest'!!*
I'm up for all and any ideas. gb


----------



## Tortuga

LOL...A 'shot' well taken, DL.. Just sounded spooky to me.. Understood about the 'roughing' stage and use of the tail stock..but thought he was talking about the final shaping and rounding process...

Ya gotta cut me a little slack cuz there aint nobody on this board any less 'mechanically inclined' that yours truly.. I'm still trying to figger out how/why a toilet flushes...sad2sm

and...don't put down my 'pencil whittling'.. when a 'blowout' occurs...which is not infrequent..them little boogers can sling little chunks of wood that DO leave a mark if they find their target....

Carry on, all......jd :rotfl:


----------



## Tortuga

galvbay said:


> This sounds like a
> *'Make the Perfect Steadyrest Contest'!!*
> I'm up for all and any ideas. gb


Hell, that's easy, Jim.. just stroll thru amazon.com till you find what you want...then all ya need is the "1 click order" button and in a few days you'll be in bidness...

At my present state of ''slowly decomposing"...I aint too much on that 'DIY" stuff...


----------



## dicklaxt

All in fun as you know:spineyes:


----------



## Tortuga

dicklaxt said:


> All in fun as you know:spineyes:


I know..I know, Richard....same here as you know...

I ain't had no 'fun' since l968....and I can't even remember her name..:tongue:


----------



## 3192

Tossing this one out there to you guys. How about using a set of three rollers offset at 120 degrees from each other??


----------



## Slip

Or possible 4 roller set? Spaced evenly apart? I like the one in the photo with the version at puts a roller at 2:00 location as an option for use of the laser.


----------



## bill

why not larger rollers?


----------



## Hooked

After reading the description and seeing the picture from DLs friend, it seems to me the ideal setup would be to have sets of one, two, three or four rollers at the 10, 2 and 6 o'clock positions depending on the size and 'complexity' of the vessel. Each set, of course, would need to be aligned properly with the curvature of the circle. Allowing for a variable number of rollers in each position would provide you a very high probability of maintaining contact with at least one roller in those positions at all times when working on vessels with large voids like you've been turning GB. 
Just throw $$$ at it and I bet someone will whip one out for ya........lol


----------



## dicklaxt

Whats the delay or did it blow up on you and your waiting for the glue to dry LOL LOL

I have salvage some really good turnings with glue and no one ever knew it but me.:an6:

dick


----------



## Slip

Hey gb, my new steadyrest if ordered and should be delivered in next week or so. Anxious to see it. Will post pictures when it comes in. I ordered from your contact recomendation.

I mounted a 16" piece of hackberry log ET gave me and on the lathe yesterday and started turning and is now rounded out. So far, it looks like it has some nice spalting to it and will hold off until my steady rest comes in before I get too far into this but time is leaving quick with my work hours starting this week. Will post pics soon.


----------



## EndTuition

slip knot said:


> Hey gb, my new steadyrest if ordered and should be delivered in next week or so. Anxious to see it. Will post pictures when it comes in. I ordered from your contact recomendation.
> 
> I mounted a 16" piece of hackberry log ET gave me and on the lathe yesterday and started turning and is now rounded out. So far, it looks like it has some nice spalting to it and will hold off until my steady rest comes in before I get too far into this but time is leaving quick with my work hours starting this week. Will post pics soon.


Glad to hear that block has some spalting! I checked a smaller block a few weeks ago and it had nothing. Spalting is a strange process !!


----------



## txjoker

How did this piece end up looking, GB?


----------



## 3192

I finally got some time on the machine yesterday and today. After about 8 hours of hollowing (slooooow process) the inside is all taken care of. Final depth came to 14" which is about the max for this tool set up. The knarly chunk of wood has the most character I've ever seen before. The grain is going to be incredible when the oil hits it (tomorrow). The outside is all sanded and ready to go. gb


----------



## Bobby

Hey Jim!!! It ain't gonna hold no water!!!!:doowapsta Has a hole in it.


----------



## EndTuition

That's really cool!
I was hoping you would choose to leave a wart or two. Those old knots are just so cool! Man it's going come alive when the 209 hits it.


----------



## Hooked

That looks great Jim. I'm with ET though, was hoping some of those 'warts' would have made it through the hollowing.
Gonna be a real beauty.


----------



## EndTuition

EndTuition said:


> That's really cool!
> I was hoping you would choose to leave a wart or two. Those old knots are just so cool! Man it's going come alive when the 209 hits it.


I *am* seeing a wart or two ! Just what I hoped for....


----------



## Tortuga

EndTuition said:


> I *am* seeing a wart or two ! Just what I hoped for....


I gotta vote with Richard on this 'un.. A couple of warts = A FINE piece of ART !!!!

A BUNCH of warts = grotesque !!!

Beautiful piece, GB...You am the 'Master' of the monsters...:cheers:


----------



## Hooked

Well.............ya'll sure got the goods on me...........lol 
"Upon closer inspection"........... 

Where were those the first time I looked........


----------



## 3192

Started the wet sanding process with the MinWax 209 yesterday using 400 wet/dry paper. The wood is really dry and it soaked in almost 1/2 of the quart container. Today I hit it with 600,800 and finished off with 1000 grit wet/dry keeping the wood 'wet' with the 209. The grain is simply amazing!!! All of those warts left behind a marble/lava look. I'll rub it a few more times with just the 209 and then let it dry out for a few days before the buffing starts. I'm ready to get this one off the machine! gb


----------



## Tortuga

WOW !!!!!!....just.....WOW !!!!!!!

:cheers: to the 'Master'...........


----------



## Viking48

What Tortuga said.


----------



## Tortuga

Jim..Serious post (that almost sounds strange coming from me.)..

When that sucker "goes on the market" I wanna be in on the bidding wars for it... Me and 'The Trod' could at least make it interesting in a bidding war..I am thinkin'..LOL

I LOVE the appearance of that 'void' on the side..almost like lava burst thru the wood or something... Absolutely stunning piece of work..:smile:


----------



## Robert A.

That is one awesome piece of work!!! I knew there would be some nice grain in it but, I didnt expect that!!! Just amazing!!! Great job!!


----------



## Hooked

WOW!!!! Spectacular piece..........WOW!!!


----------



## Slip

Yes, beautiful. Please post while sitting upright for more perspective. Great job, as usual.


----------



## 3192

FINISHED IT!! I finally had some time and knocked out this mesquite. The pics do not give the grain justice one bit. Those little warted areas turned into a 'lava flow' looking grain pattern. Mother Nature sure touched this piece of wood! It's all waxed up and ready for the shelf. Total size turned out to be 17" tall and about 13" at the widest point. There are four seperate opendings or windows. Thanks again for the compliments! Keep those tools sharp and don't worry about making a mess...lol. gb


----------



## Robert A.

Nothing less than perfection!! That is amazing GB!! Great work!!


----------



## Hooked

Hard to not repeat myself.............WOW!! Everything about it is just beautiful.


----------



## Tortuga

Absolutely breathtaking, Jim.. You'll play hell topping that 'un...but I KNOW you'll be trying...like prolly next week....:rotfl:


:cheers:....to the "Master"


----------



## FishBone

All I can say is WOW, that is very nice piece of work.





FishBone


----------



## EndTuition

Well Jim, another ugly old block of wood transformed into an extraordinary piece of art. Pretty amazing what you do, just amazing.
Have you considered "showing" your work ?


----------



## dicklaxt

Another KUDO to you,,,,,,,,,do you ever do bowls and platters?

dick


----------



## Slip

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bill

That is amazing


----------



## State_Vet

That is breathtaking, you are very talented. I think I've discoved a new hobby.


----------

